# St. Pattys day in Savannah Georgia?



## 614 crust (Mar 8, 2009)

I just got into savannah. Is anyone else here or gonna be here for St Pattys Day? 
Any one know any good places to stay/camp/squat, etc?


----------



## compass (Mar 9, 2009)

Were you walking around on Canal in NOLA asking where Tattoo Ya is?


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah, dude. you werent in nola very long. glad to be out, i bet.


----------



## marc (Mar 9, 2009)

im probably gonna be in savannah for st pattys day im not sure


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 10, 2009)

Hit up the kidz @ SCAD (Savannah College of Arts and Design). They ALWAYS put me up somewhere! Also, the main park that runs the length of downtown always has some heads smoking. Probably get hooked up.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I went last year and we just hung out in Forsythe Park until a SCAD kid literally came up to us and asked if we needed a place to stay and someone to show us around. 

All around it was an amazing experience, don't know if you've been before but you're in for a treat


----------



## 614 crust (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah just slep in some wood by the tracks except for the 6 days I spent in jail.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah dude, don't fuck around in savannah... went to jail there for shoplifting and it sucked hard. skipped town without paying the fine. i can't believe that was 7 years ago. that means the statue of limitations is up! woo! savannah is okay and all, but i generally stay clear of georgia. i fucking hate that state.

oh. and wrong forum. moved to events


----------



## 614 crust (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah outside of the 6 days in jail I had fun. Got out the day before St. Pattys. There were lots of kids in town and lots of whiskey. Good time.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 1, 2009)

darn i tryed to get into the scad rec centre, years ago, to rule the foozball table but no go.....probably was the big pack w/ bedroll. at least this old G gave me a ride straight to Miami in his caddilac. savannah is better than miami though. 

PS are you wondering why the catchout smells like shit? it's that dow-corning plant where they make all the world's blue foam house insulation


----------



## 614 crust (May 1, 2009)

Got some pics up from this shit now.


----------



## L.C. (May 2, 2009)

last time i was in savanah there was a bar that had $.99 mini-bottles of jameson. yeah ya gotta crackhead it up if your gonna spange there. if you head down to waycross you can fly a sign.


----------

